# Packing peanuts instead of Kaldnes K1 media



## fishy_foo (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi,
I'm making a small moving bed filter for my 20 gallon quarantine tank. I am looking for a substitute for K1 Kaldnes media. I have a lot of packing peanuts easily available (no color, just plain white). I was wondering if this is safe for fish. 
Suggestions for other handy materials are also welcome 

Thanks,
Ami


----------



## fishy_foo (Jan 16, 2012)

I've been going through some videos on youtube. Some people cut up straws and use them as media. Is this any good?

Thanks !


----------



## Baggly (Feb 2, 2012)

Many companies are using corn to make packing peanuts nowadays. The cornstarch peanuts are even edible. Run it under hot water to find out. I have no experience with this type of filter though so as to what will work, I don't know.


----------



## fishy_foo (Jan 16, 2012)

Baggly said:


> Many companies are using corn to make packing peanuts nowadays. The cornstarch peanuts are even edible. Run it under hot water to find out. I have no experience with this type of filter though so as to what will work, I don't know.


 Oh wow ! Will the packing peanuts dissolve if I run it under hot water?


----------

